# Had a 'show' - how long until 1st kitten?



## George (May 19, 2008)

Hi all

As I said on my other post this morning - Chicken had a pinky-mucus show at about 8am this morning and I was just wondering how long roughly things start to happen afterwards? I know there are no guarrantees or anything but a guide would be great.

She's eating, drinking and sleeping as normal - no change really in her behaviour other than allowing me to stroke her tummy - she would bite and kick me if I tried that before today but is now purring when I gently stroke her tum 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well Zelda had show along with her waters breaking at about 12.10 today and we now have 3 perfect kittens - I am guessing this was a very fast labour though.

Best of Luck!

Ems


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Both my Queens had shows about half an hour before they delivered. Are there any contractions ? *


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

No there's nothing 

This is what there was:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Millie loses her plug the day before she goes into labour. But at least you know things are on their way.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Ok that's a slight relief - I was everso worried there as zip all is happening as others have reported it should.

Thank you x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

keep a close eye on her, she may go into labour anytime, or she could wait a day or so, but dont leave her to long if nothing happens within a day or so contact the vets and ask their advise,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Chances are she will commence labour about 1am   Hope everything goes really well.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> Chances are she will commence labour about 1am   Hope everything goes really well.


You'd better go to bed now then so you are here for this birthing as well LOL


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I'll be alright once she gets going as I show and breed my dogs...it's just the worrying and waiting having never had a cat give birth in my company before and not knowing what will happen when etc.

She isn't leaking any fluid and (don't picture this lol) but her bits don't smell at all. She is scoffing her tea as I type and has been wrestling with a piece of cardboard she ripped off one of her kittening boxes earlier. She is her normal self.

Had a cuddle with her before feeding her and the babies are still moving so I'm just hoping things kick off soon or I will cry!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The last bit of waiting is the worst. I know what you mean about smelling bits, its a must  but not one that you would want to admit to anyone else


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

sometimes needs must though!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

You should see the look my vet gives me when I have to admit to doing it  You'd think he would understand


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Nope, she's fast asleep!  *gritted teeth smile*


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

The OH has the footy on so no chance of that


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha yeh I'm being forced to watch the football also!

Cant wait for little chicken to have her babies! So many new born kitts at the moment!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I'm lovin' that pic of your kitty Bee!! 

It's all  hehehehehehehe


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I know every one laughs at that pic... he was in a really naughty mood and was after the flash on the camera!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

A watched kettle doesnt boil, lol, I once had it go three days after the plug came out, so be prepared for a bit of a wait as well!. C.x.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

........holy mother of !!!!!!!!!!! She's already day 67!!!  

I am feeling slightly  at the thought of another 3 days of this


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Shouldnt be that long lass, I bet we are midwifing at the same time, lol. Don't panic, read the other thread, it is a brill experience in the end!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Chicken now has a thickish bloody mucus loss......is this ok?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She's a bit slower in her movements and is just really happy to lie there sleeping....no panting or anything. Help!!! I'm cacking myself now!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

that sounds like your Chicky has just lost her plug, dont panic things might not happen right away, but she is certainly on the move. C.x.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

is she purring and settled?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She might not do the panting, that might just be a Persian thing, so dont worry about that


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> She's a bit slower in her movements and is just really happy to lie there sleeping....no panting or anything. Help!!! I'm cacking myself now!


dont panic lovey! just kep an eye on her, normaly they like you to be with them, but could be a long nite ahead!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Yes very settled and purring when I stroke her. She lost a huge plug this morning Crissy - I suppose it's just more coming away?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

T--jay said:


> look chrissy it's your turn to stay on line and talk him threw it now


No probs, cos I'm up most of the night on kitten watch, meself! pmsl


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

just make sure you and the cat are comfortable, coz it could still be a while before she starts pushing, but then again could be quicker, still will push when she is ready,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No probs, cos I'm up most of the night on kitten watch, meself! pmsl


It is so calming to have someone with you - lucky zelda settled under the desk so I could type whilst it was all happening.
Hope you have a nest under the computer George and Zelda sends 'chicken cat' all her labour 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<VIBES>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

keep us posted and good luck, i know what its like to stay up all nite waiting for kits, then she started to have them just as i was taking my boy 2 school the next morning???


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Well I'm on the kitchen floor on a pile of cushions next to where she is lay on a blanket in the corner (her choice not mine). She's purring like mad, rubbing her whole body along the floor, rolling on her back and has a contented glazed happy look on her face. She seems happier and more purry since I got on the floor with her. There's a bit more mucusy liquid now around her bits.

Thanks Crissy - you don't have to stay up with me but if you are around then it's nice to have the company...thank you


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

seems she is content with you being with her, hope u have everything 2 hand coffee ect, coz she may not like u leaving her, i know mine didnt, every time i moved she came with me! i had numb bum sitting in a cramped shower room, her choice not mine lol,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

George said:


> Well I'm on the kitchen floor on a pile of cushions next to where she is lay on a blanket in the corner (her choice not mine). She's purring like mad, rubbing her whole body along the floor, rolling on her back and has a contented glazed happy look on her face. She seems happier and more purry since I got on the floor with her. There's a bit more mucusy liquid now around her bits.
> 
> Thanks Crissy - you don't have to stay up with me but if you are around then it's nice to have the company...thank you


Hey, I'm around all night if you need any advice just shout! no probs. C.x.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

well gd luck with the birthing im of too sort out my 17 kits, get them into heir beds, keep us informed, xxxxx


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Just fed the dogs (eeeeekkk I forgot to do it after walkies tonight) and the little minx is now back to her normal self - no purring anymore and is wandering round as if nothing is happening!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

T--jay said:


> i think it's great when people are like this and offering to be there for others thats what this forum is about.


I know - never have I been made to feel so welcome and 'looked after'


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Well me and the OH have had a chat and we are both in agreement that she doesn't seem to be doing anything other than being more affectionate. So we have decided to go to bed instead of staying up for no good reason...especially as she doesn't seem to be actually doing anything and this could go on for another few days yet.

We have an appointment at the vets tomorrow but hopefully we won't need the slot as she'll have had them by then (hahahahaha who am I kidding!!)

Thank you SO much everyone, especially Chrissy. Will PM you in the night if I happen to be woken up by her (doubt anything will happen though  ) xxxxx


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Well have a good rest cause your going to need it!!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Hopefully you got some sleep last night  Any news yet this morning?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

How is chicken this morning?
Hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer!

Ems


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Well I can't blinking believe I slept in until now - the first time in years since I have slept in like this....

I've got up and my lovely Little Chicken is definitely contracting, her waters have gone and she is paying lots of attention to her rear end. So I am confident the kittens are on their way. She isn't pushing and I don't know how long she has been like this...safe to say she is now very happy I'm here and thank god she has got into one of the kittening boxes PHEW!

Everyone else knows there is something going on - her guardian angel my older cat Sammy has been sat staring at the box through the french doors for the past half hour and he's not yelling to come in like he normally does so  

We're off!!!!!! Wish us luck!

xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

George said:


> Well I can't blinking believe I slept in until now - the first time in years since I have slept in like this....
> 
> I've got up and my lovely Little Chicken is definitely contracting, her waters have gone and she is paying lots of attention to her rear end. So I am confident the kittens are on their way. She isn't pushing and I don't know how long she has been like this...safe to say she is now very happy I'm here and thank god she has got into one of the kittening boxes PHEW!
> 
> ...


way to go keep us informed good luck


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

How exciting    

Come on Chicken, pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck George, anything happened yet? C.x. 

Nothing going on this end yet, could be a few more days and sleepless nights, yawn!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Arrrggghhhh nothing is happening again. 

I've offered her some food as I hadn't fed her since late last night and she has just eaten a small country's worth of cat kibble and is now sat clucking through the french doors at the birds on the fence in the garden 

The fluid coming out of her is clear but yellowy - a bit like strong human urine - is that ok? It doesn't smell offensive.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

George said:


> Well I can't blinking believe I slept in until now - the first time in years since I have slept in like this....
> 
> I've got up and my lovely Little Chicken is definitely contracting, her waters have gone and she is paying lots of attention to her rear end. So I am confident the kittens are on their way. She isn't pushing and I don't know how long she has been like this...safe to say she is now very happy I'm here and thank god she has got into one of the kittening boxes PHEW!
> 
> ...


Good luck - keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck george and Chick-may she bring you lots of healthy,strong babies-any news yet????


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Here she is now on her favourite blankie on my desk  She's purring her little head off!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

morning george, still no kits then??


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bless-i'd be resting too-c'mon Chick-lets see some babies


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

She a beauty - I wonder what colours her kittens will be - oh look there we all are in the background 

Ems


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl  She knows she will need all her energy soon so she's having a rest while she can


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah she's is just chillin before the real work begins, Summer is the same laid out here like a big fat chicken, pmsl


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> oh look there we all are in the background


I thought that after I had posted the pic 

Chicken Bing (I have loads of names for her hehehehe) waves hi to you all 

I'm meant to be at work from 12:45 until 5pm.....something tells me I'm not going in!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Last year about this time Jinxy was due to be born. I went to presentation for work and won a bottle of champagne in the free draw. I opened it before he was born which was how he got his name 'Jinxed'.

The spooky thing is, I went to the same presentation again on Tuesday and won the bottle of champagne again, two years running. Its sitting there in the fridge as we speak. Scary coincidence or what?????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

George said:


> I thought that after I had posted the pic
> 
> Chicken Bing (I have loads of names for her hehehehe) waves hi to you all
> 
> I'm meant to be at work from 12:45 until 5pm.....something tells me I'm not going in!


Nah! I think you've got a bad case of that flu virus coming on eh?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

any sign of kittens yet??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

defo got a migrain coming on lol u need destressing, see my thread?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Heheheheehe Linda - I just had a go - Manic Mode is best!! 

No Bee - no kittens yet


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Yayayayayayayayayay she's digging up the kittening box!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I had that going on last night, scratchy scratchy scratchy


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yay! fingers crossed!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Yayayayayayayayayay she's digging up the kittening box!!!!


she could do that for a while, just nesting, bless her, but all will be revealed soon enough!!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Yeah but at least it's something Linda - last night I was convinced sh'd be pregnant forever - now we have a glimmer of hope she won't be


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

We're all waiting like expectant fathers - LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

she wont be long now u see? and its all worth the waiting


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Emstarz said:


> We're all waiting like expectant fathers - LOL


and you prob didnt realise it but we were just the same for you yesterday LOL


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

tashi said:


> and you prob didnt realise it but we were just the same for you yesterday LOL


Yesterday you all had to act as midwives and birth partners - today we are pacing the corridor - all this excitement and reasons to celebrate we'll have to watch our alcohol intake (or caffine for me).


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

How we doing george!! any thing yet?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Nothing  We have a vets appointment at 5:15pm - I'm thinking we may need to use it 

Nothing sinister is happening but equally, her waters have been gone for a good 3 hours now and we still have no kittens


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Nothing  We have a vets appointment at 5:15pm - I'm thinking we may need to use it
> 
> Nothing sinister is happening but equally, her waters have been gone for a good 3 hours now and we still have no kittens


thats ok dont worry, so long as she is happy and purring!! if you feel that she is getting stressed @ all, then talk to the vet!! other wise i would leave her a while.x


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She is absolutely fine. Totally happy and purring. 

My other cats are driving me nuts though! They're all yelling at the door to come into the dining room where we are!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

if ur girl is happy 4 them 2 be in there let them in, as some cats like the others 2 b there,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She just started crying at the door to be let out with them too so I've opened the door and the 3 of them have piled in. She is lying on the floor now with Sammy licking her head


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

thats good, she may be more happy 4 them to share her birthing,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

how she doing now george!!! anything moving?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Had no choice but to take the dogs out for their lunchtime constitutional...now we're back and nothing's happening. Still leaking fluid but no babies!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Might be worth a quick call to your vet just to let him/her know what's going on?

Hopefully she'll start soon


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

how long since waters broke??


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Linda I noticed her waters had gone at 10/10.30 this morning.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Right, she's pushing!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Right, she's pushing!!!!


thats gd, stay with her, sorry but iv got to collect son from school so will b back a s a p, good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

George said:


> Right, she's pushing!!!!


WoooooooooHoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Make sure she parts/eats each after birth but don't worry if it doesn't come straight awayKeep baby warm by covering with a clean towel-til she's finishedC'mon Chick-clever galLol


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Thank you Linda xxxx She's lying right in front of me on my desk on her favourite blanket so I'm not going anywhere. 

We'll be ok, I'm as excited as hell, but we'll be ok! xxxxxxx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awwww good luck! sending cyber hugs and purrs


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George said:


> Thank you Linda xxxx She's lying right in front of me on my desk on her favourite blanket so I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> We'll be ok, I'm as excited as hell, but we'll be ok! xxxxxxx


Deep breaths George-deep breaths loveYou'll be a granny soon


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Push Chicken Pushhhhhhhhhhhh


We're all anxiously waiting...................


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

we are all with ya George & chicken xxx


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She's pushing intermittently as expected and the sack is now showing with each push


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyy how exciting!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Oh god we have a tail hanging out! Help!!!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't worry she'll be fine. All of Nala's were breach and she didn't have a problem. Looks like a tadpole eh!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

does that mean its breach?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Don't panic. It's not uncommon, most mothers can deliver babies who are tail first. How's she doing?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

oh god if i ever take a stray cat in again - SHOOT ME!!!


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Yeah she appears to be fine, rolling about and purring and licking the tail hanging out! Still pushing


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

You don't mean it, this is great and very exciting!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Zelda's 2nd was breech it was hanging in by it's neck and took longer to arrive than the 1st - I thought it may be hurt but she stood up and there it was - don't worry!!

Another birth fix - this is better than the discovery channel - hope there are lots more handy afternoon births planned.

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

You'd go back and do it again, you know you would lol

Any legs out yet?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

this tail has been out about 10 minutes now and although she's still pushing, it's not moving


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Its ok don't worry, as long as it hasn't been over an hour from when she first started pushing. Sounds ok so far.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats happening George-bet this ones a boy


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She has been regularly pushing for 40 mins or so I think


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Give her another 20 minutes and then call your vet just to be on the safe side. After half an hour to 40 minutes of pushing once the tail has appeared, she may be starting to get tired, possibly too tired to keep pushing. Hopefully though, one firm push and baby will pop out. 

Hang in there, we're all thinking of you and praying for a quick, safe delivery.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

She's now got in the kittening box right next to my desk - tail still hanging!!! Black tail with white flecks


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh exciting, hang in there, you are doing great.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Breath George-clever girl(Chick i mean)bless-it's fab isn't itTry and get her to take a few steps if baby isn't here soon as this will help


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

hi im back now hows things going goerge, x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

just stroke and talk to her x


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Well she's jumped down from my desk, walked round the room, settled in the box and is pushing - it goes "push, short breather, push, short breather, push - long pause (2- 3 mins)" then she repeats it...tail comes out more and can see the rump while she's pushing then goes back inside leaving a 5cm bit dangling


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> just stroke and talk to her x


I am!!

all the body is out - head inside - white/tabby and black!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds exactly like Nala's first. She would push and just as I was getting really worried, out it whooshed!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh yay, is it ok?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Doesn't matter now rofl

One more push will see the head come out 

Congratulations, that is a huge relief    Welcome to the world little baby   Well done George and Chicken


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Well she's jumped down from my desk, walked round the room, settled in the box and is pushing - it goes "push, short breather, push, short breather, push - long pause (2- 3 mins)" then she repeats it...tail comes out more and can see the rump while she's pushing then goes back inside leaving a 5cm bit dangling


this some times happens, is it her 1st time?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

All out - she's licking it like crazy but no movement!!!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

It should start to move and maybe cry as Mum stimulates it. Is she licking its face?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

make sure the airway is clean, if your hands have been scrubbed, open his/her mouth clear out any mucous, then suck out any mucous from the baby's nose as well. If that doesn't work, dry baby vigourously with a warm towel.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> I am!!
> 
> all the body is out - head inside - white/tabby and black!!


thats gd. the next wont be so bad,
make sure the afterbirth follows,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Schimmel said:


> make sure the airway is clean, if your hands have been scrubbed, open his/her mouth clear out any mucous, then suck out any mucous from the baby's nose as well. If that doesn't work, dry baby vigourously with a warm towel.


mum should do most of that herself!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

is baby moving yet, if not do was shim suggested, soz i meant schim?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I totally agree with you  but if mum is cleaning as per normal and the baby is still not responding then I personally would be stepping in. That's not to say I'm right though lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George whats happening? sometimes mum doesn't know what to do or gets confused so you have to step in as Kat said


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> is baby moving yet, if not do was shim suggested, soz i meant schim?


lol I knew what you meant


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

we all here sitting on tender hooks.


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

soz all ok - number 1 is here= slow to start

number 2 just born = ok!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> soz all ok - number 1 is here= slow to start
> 
> number 2 just born = ok!


thats brilliant, well done 2 mum & u,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

just stroke and reasure her all is ok, xx


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic news, well done


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

George said:


> soz all ok - number 1 is here= slow to start
> 
> number 2 just born = ok!


Oh fabulous, does big sigh of relief! Are there any more do you think?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

George said:


> soz all ok - number 1 is here= slow to start
> 
> number 2 just born = ok!


Thank Goodness - well done you and chicken!!
Do you think there are many more than two?

Emily


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

George said:


> soz all ok - number 1 is here= slow to start
> 
> number 2 just born = ok!


Wayhay!!!!!!!!! they are on the way  Is all going well George?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> thats brilliant, well done 2 mum & u,


Well done George and Chick-keep your eye obn No 1 though-have you covered them with a clean towel-to keep them warm,also don't forget the after birthsThey can be easily missed and they're important


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

i did mention the afterbirth, one can never b 2 careful,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

yayyyyyyyyy well done to both Chicken & George!! Welcome to the world new little furbabies!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> i did mention the afterbirth, one can never b 2 careful,


Apologies Linda But did ya mention the towel bitLol So George whats happening now then love


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Any more yet?????????????????? I've got to go and do some litter trays again so hopefully when I come back it will be all over


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Apologies Linda So whats happening now then George?


thats ok its always gd to have a reminder, with so much going on,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

goerge whats happening now????????


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> goerge whats happening now????????


Yes George,anymore kitts??


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Right we have 2 out - 1st was *very* slow to start - I think there is 1 possibly 2 to come. She didn't really have the right idea of licking their faces - she was more intersted in licking her sore chuff! So while number 2 was still attached, I took number 1 away and got it going properly.

Both are doing ok - she has stopped contracting but there are definitely babies still in there as I can feel them moving - she is happily feeding her existing kids!! 

Once she starts pushing again, I'll pop the babes in the 'warm box' I have made up (I do it for my bitches when they have pups) it's just a hot water bottle wrapped in a thick towel inside a stacker box then with a towel on top of that to keep the warmth in.

Everyone is happy if a little waaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Thanks all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Don't worry - we have 2 placentae  both down the hatch! YUM YUM!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

thats brilliant news, she could go a few hours now b4 the next ones born, but hope its not to long, 

mum will get the hang of things, bless her,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Well done George and Chicken, clapping and doing the Kitten Waggle Dance!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George said:


> Don't worry - we have 2 placentae  both down the hatch! YUM YUM!!


Oh George-you must have an iron stomach


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I was on tender hooks reading this thread, glad all ended up well and mum and kittens are doing well


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh George-you must have an iron stomach


lol i agree its a bit mouth gagging  buts its all gd for them plenty of iron!

as they say
Alls well that ends Well,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George said:


> Right we have 2 out - 1st was *very* slow to start - I think there is 1 possibly 2 to come. She didn't really have the right idea of licking their faces - she was more intersted in licking her sore chuff! So while number 2 was still attached, I took number 1 away and got it going properly.
> 
> Both are doing ok - she has stopped contracting but there are definitely babies still in there as I can feel them moving - she is happily feeding her existing kids!!
> 
> ...


great news-well done you for keeping your head-even when we lost ours and congrats to Chick for being such a clever gal


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh George-you must have an iron stomach


With crackers they're quite nice


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Pmsl at 'sore chuff'  Is that where the saying 'really chuffed' comes from? 

Keep up the good work momma cat and George!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> With crackers they're quite nice


gag!!! gag!!! gag!!!

you would think i should be used to it by now with all my kits,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Number 3 is here!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George said:


> With crackers they're quite nice D


Mmmmmm-will take your word for it loveBut on the plus at least your poo will be nice and strongAnyway any more babies yet?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

George said:


> Number 3 is here!!!


YAY-good girl-try and hang fire this time George-Chick may want the next Afterbirth


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yum, yeah placenta on toast, I think I need some of that iron, lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Number 3 is here!!!


that great, baby & mum ok, x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh yum, yeah placenta on toast, I think I need some of that iron, lol


Me too


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

i think by the time this is over, George will need more than just iron,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Good Girl Chick!! Nala was greedy she ate them all and I didn't get any, shame!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Lynsey said:


> Good Girl Chick!! Nala was greedy she ate them all and I didn't get any, shame!


ur have to be quicker next time lol


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> ur have to be quicker next time lol


He he, hmm!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

any signs of any more george!


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

way 2 go george........ ive been in an out most of the day checking on my babies.... i got really excited reading all the posts am just gutted Millie was sooooo selfish in not letting me watch !!! lol and she ate all the afterbirths greedy minx lol ...... looking forward to some gorgeous pics


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

george hows it all going, any more yet!!!!!! keep us informed and dont 4get to post pics when u can, x


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Ok so we have 4 now - everything is ok. She's run off upstairs to be with the other cats for tea (we feed them in the spare room away from the dogs) and she is eating her dinner with them! She is still huge and looks like there are a few more in there! 

Everyone is cool, fine and dandy 

PS All placentae are accounted for


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

thats great  she mite not have anymore though, as one of my queens was so fat after giving birth u would swear she didnt have kittens, lol,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

I've had a feel of her tummy and I'm sure I can feel another. She's also behaving like there are more in there.

Have photos - just uploading


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not usual behaviour for them to run off for their tea so soon after giving birth, Is she feeding the kits ok?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

wouldnt think she was that hungry after the afterbirth, but them 1 of mine did the same thing, but soon went back to the kits! 

All this talk of afterbirths made me hungry, think we will have liver & onions 4 T


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> wouldnt think she was that hungry after the afterbirth, but them 1 of mine did the same thing, but soon went back to the kits!
> 
> All this talk of afterbirths made me hungry, think we will have liver & onions 4 T


My favourite - Liver and onions that is with mashed potatoes covered in melted mature cheddar


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yuuuuuukkkkkk! I'm feeling catty and cooking some fish and tatties, lol


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I'm glad I missed that part of the conversation lol and now have to go and cook dinner  

How's Chicken doing now George? What's the count at the moment?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

defo tashi mash & cheese,,,,,,,
last count was 4 kits,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Ok so she had about 3 biscuits then ran under the bed and started pushing again. We then hauled the matress off the bed and extracted her!!! She is now in the box feeding her babies 

I went to let my OH in from work and the dogs must have snuck in while I was at the front door. The youngest (who Chicken loves the most and has been sleeping with since she arrived) had her head in the box giving Chicken a kiss and Chicken was purring her head off and rubbing her face up her, begging for more fuss!  

She is SO laid back! She adores them and has no problem at all with us handling them (took the pics while we were changing the vet bedding in the box).


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

The one who got stuck! (boy)









First born (boy)









Second born (girl)









Third born (boy)









Fourth born (girl)









Feeding her babies after the vet bed change


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations to mum and yourself with the kittens well cute.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pics,,well done,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats, mum looks very content there, kittens are gorgeous


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

congratulations! fantastic pics - well done all


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Gorgeous little-uns and mum, Congratulations and good luck! ​


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous pics George and Chick is defo a yummy mummy


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Aaaahhhhhhh

Congratulations Chick and her babies - at last!
They are really cute 

Emily


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!  They're so cute and everyone is very happy and content! 

I'm in need of a vino to wash down those afterbirths now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

wonderful pics, all looking contented, go get that drink now, think we all deserve one,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of the babies
They look lovely


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Another fantastic thread!!!!

Huge congratulations George - well done you clever girl Chicken - welcome to the world little kittens.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i must admit i am not really a cat person but these last threads on the cats having their kittens have been great, well done to you all and great pics george!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

also its lovely to know that everyone is there to help you, when my little pug had hers i was on my own wondering what to do next and if everything was going to be ok? my other little lady JJ is due in approx 2 weeks so it will be nice to know that there is someone there to talk to and help you through it if you feel like you need some help as its usually about 2am in the morning ?


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

No that's it  They're all very happy and feeding like little machines


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

so we can all relax now with i nice hot cuppa coco??


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

well done chicken..... and u George !!! they are all beautiful Congrats xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" Well done George & Chicken. What gorgeous babies I love baby 4, the tortie girl, she is just fab *


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Fantastic photos George and what gorgeous babies. The 4th born girl is my favourite although they are all beautiful  How are they doing today?


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the photos George and well done to Chicken and her midwife!!


----------

